# mi sto separando.piu' che mio marito e' mia suocera che mi ha punita duramente!



## Old deboramoretti (24 Giugno 2007)

mesi fa ho ceduto a un avventura occasionale durante l' assenza per lavoro di mio marito.lui era un gran bel ragazzo,e per diversi fattori ci sono finita a letto! scoperta da mia suocera,per la quale lavoro,ha detto tutto a mio marito che dopo mesi in cui ha voluto decidere,optando per la separazione dicendo che non ce la fa  a perdonarmi,anche se la madre ha influito nella scelta!  ma e' proprio mia suocera che mi ha voluta castigare piu' severamente per aver tradito il figlio. infatti mi ha tolta dall 'azienda di famiglia,dove guadagnavo bene. ha detto che cio' che ho fatto oltre a essere immorale ,ho mancato di rispetto anche a lei,che mi ha dato molto. non ne vuol sapere di perdonarmi,e ha condizionato anche il mio ormai ex marito. insomma,pago con un prezzo altissimo un peccato (E' MIA SUOCERA CHE DICE COSI) il lo chiamo errore, dettato dalle circostanze. che ne pensate?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Te lo potevi aspettare... pero' se avevi un regolare contratto non un coccoco non ti puo' mica licenziare cosi'


----------



## ecco (24 Giugno 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> mesi fa ho ceduto a un avventura occasionale durante l' assenza per lavoro di mio marito.lui era un gran bel ragazzo,e per diversi fattori ci sono finita a letto! scoperta da mia suocera,per la quale lavoro,ha detto tutto a mio marito che dopo mesi in cui ha voluto decidere,optando per la separazione dicendo che non ce la fa  a perdonarmi,anche se la madre ha influito nella scelta!  ma e' proprio mia suocera che mi ha voluta castigare piu' severamente per aver tradito il figlio. infatti mi ha tolta dall 'azienda di famiglia,dove guadagnavo bene. ha detto che cio' che ho fatto oltre a essere immorale ,ho mancato di rispetto anche a lei,che mi ha dato molto. non ne vuol sapere di perdonarmi,e ha condizionato anche il mio ormai ex marito. insomma,pago con un prezzo altissimo un peccato (E' MIA SUOCERA CHE DICE COSI) il lo chiamo errore, dettato dalle circostanze. che ne pensate?


che certamente non sei una vittima e che non ti sei comportata affatto bene, anche se non parlerei di peccato. tutto quello che ne è venuto è una conseguenza della tua azione. non lamentarti!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> mesi fa ho ceduto a un avventura occasionale durante l' assenza per lavoro di mio marito.lui era un gran bel ragazzo,e per diversi fattori ci sono finita a letto! scoperta da mia suocera,per la quale lavoro,ha detto tutto a mio marito che dopo mesi in cui ha voluto decidere,optando per la separazione dicendo che non ce la fa  a perdonarmi,anche se la madre ha influito nella scelta!  ma e' proprio mia suocera che mi ha voluta castigare piu' severamente per aver tradito il figlio. infatti mi ha tolta dall 'azienda di famiglia,dove guadagnavo bene. ha detto che cio' che ho fatto oltre a essere immorale ,ho mancato di rispetto anche a lei,che mi ha dato molto. non ne vuol sapere di perdonarmi,e ha condizionato anche il mio ormai ex marito. insomma,pago con un prezzo altissimo un peccato (E' MIA SUOCERA CHE DICE COSI) il lo chiamo errore, dettato dalle circostanze. che ne pensate?


Debora la tua storia cambia ad ogni tuo post, prima ci hai detto di avere avuto una storia di circa un anno col tuo amante e di essere stata perdonata da tuo marito, ora ci dici che è stata un'avventura occasionale e ti stai separando.....i conti non tornano


----------



## MariLea (24 Giugno 2007)

Non tutti gli "errori" vengono per nuocere...


Risvolto della medaglia:
Hai perso un marito a cui forse non tenevi poi tanto... e ti sei liberata di una suocera invadente...
Trovati un altro lavoro e comincia una nuova vita da persona libera.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Debora la tua storia cambia ad ogni tuo post, prima ci hai detto di avere avuto una storia di circa un anno col tuo amante e di essere stata perdonata da tuo marito, ora ci dici che è stata un'avventura occasionale e ti stai separando.....i conti non tornano








  Chiamasi "deviati mentali".
Vedo che le piace molto il verbo -castigare-.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Chiamasi "deviati mentali".
> Vedo che le piace molto il verbo -castigare-.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*?*



deboramoretti ha detto:


> mesi fa ho ceduto a un avventura occasionale durante l' assenza per lavoro di mio marito.lui era un gran bel ragazzo,e per diversi fattori ci sono finita a letto! scoperta da mia suocera,per la quale lavoro,ha detto tutto a mio marito che dopo mesi in cui ha voluto decidere,optando per la separazione dicendo che non ce la fa a perdonarmi,anche se la madre ha influito nella scelta! ma e' proprio mia suocera che mi ha voluta castigare piu' severamente per aver tradito il figlio. infatti mi ha tolta dall 'azienda di famiglia,dove guadagnavo bene. ha detto che cio' che ho fatto oltre a essere immorale ,ho mancato di rispetto anche a lei,che mi ha dato molto. non ne vuol sapere di perdonarmi,e ha condizionato anche il mio ormai ex marito. insomma,pago con un prezzo altissimo un peccato (E' MIA SUOCERA CHE DICE COSI) il lo chiamo errore, dettato dalle circostanze. che ne pensate?


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Debora*

Ma tu da cosa sei più infastidita, dal fatto che hai un marito che per decidere deve sentire mammà, o per aver perso un lavoro?
Comunque visto che la faccenda ha preso una piega negativa per te, vai da un avvocato e fatti spiegare bene se e come controcastigare la suocera, qualunque sia la tua colpa lei deve farsi gli affari suoi e se ti ha licenziato senza giusta causa (tradire il figlio non la è) paghi lo sfizio che si è presa a sua volta.
Se la tua storia è vera, mi pare che uscirne per la tua vita sia più positivo che negativo!
Bruja


----------

